# Macro Photography Question



## pbng80 (Dec 1, 2016)

Hello everyone!

I am a novice photographer and have just registered on this community. I own a Nikon D5100 and use it with the Nikkor 35mm f/1.8 lens

Have a question related to Macro photography. I would like to know what exactly does the Macro mode of the camera do?

For example - My Nikkor 35mm f/1.8 lens has a minimum focusing distance of 0.3m or 0.98 feet. Would this distance reduce when I switch my camera to the Macro mode?

Do I still need to switch my camera to the Macro mode if I consider using a dedicated Macro lens?

Kindly advise

Many thanks


----------



## snowbear (Dec 1, 2016)

Welcome to TPF.

The camera modes are described in the camera's manual.  I think macro mode turns off the pop-up flash and perhaps a couple other minor changes, but it does not modify the minimum focus distance - that is a property of the lens and can'd be adjusted by the camera body.

You don't need to switch to that mode with a macro lens.  I've never used the macro mode on my D40.


----------



## Designer (Dec 1, 2016)

pbng80 said:


> Do I still need to switch my camera to the Macro mode if I consider using a dedicated Macro lens?


Hello, and welcome!  If you are in the habit of using the "modes" on your camera, then yes.  As snowbear has written; the mode of "macro" will prioritize certain settings such as aperture and flash.  (this is in the user's manual) If you decide to set the function dial to "M"- manual, then all the settings will be your choice.


----------



## petrochemist (Dec 1, 2016)

I suspect the macro mode will prioritize close focusing in the AF system, reduce the aperture for more DOF & will no doubt make subtle changes to other systems as well. On a compact camera it will usually allow much closer focusing but this doesn't happen on a DSLR.

I hardly ever use AF in macro shooting at all & generally leave the camera in Av mode, this is either using a dedicated macro lens, or a combination of lenses that gets me to higher magnifications, so macro mode is certainly not needed.


----------



## pbng80 (Dec 1, 2016)

Thanks a lot for all your replies. Very helpful


----------

